# are my catfish going to kill my oscar?



## Skull FarmeR (Oct 5, 2009)

so I have a juvenile tiger oscar in my 150 gallon tank, and just recently put in 2 upside down black catfish. The oscar is about 1.5 inches long, and the catfish are about 2.5 inches long... After putting them in the tank together, I've noticed my Oscar acting lethargic and his tail is a little worn... It could have been that way since I got him, but I'm pretty sure it hasn't. Is this a serious issue of compatibility, or is my Oscar just sick? Any help ASAP would be appreciated!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Are there any other fish in the tank? What are your water parameters?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

The catfish are non agressive and will not bother the oscar. They may swim at him from time to time for fun but that's about it.


----------



## BlueSaphire (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm guessing your oscar is sick, or he was like that when you got him. Cat fish aren't agressive fish and he'll be gettin` pretty big pretty soon so I wouldn't worry about the catfish. Are there other fish that could be picking on him? Or possibly taking his food? Maybe he's sick? How is he now?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

How long has the tank been set up? Can you give us readings on ammonia, nitrites and nitrates? Also ph of the tank. Are there any other fish in the tank?


----------



## BlueSaphire (Nov 3, 2009)

I agree with susankat we need more pics/info to determine whats wrong


----------



## Charlie_Tuna (Aug 26, 2008)

150 gal? that's alot of space, i can't see the catfish going out of there way to mess with the Oscar, but maybe they are, i would suggest keep a close eye on your catfish and try to see if they do nip at the tail, if they are the the Oscar could be stressed out, that could explain the behavior. Hope that helps


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I need to know how long the tank has been set up and the actual numbers for ammonia, nitrite and nitrates. You ph would also help. What kind of water changes do you do? Do you have live plants in the tank? Caves for hiding in?

Please answer these questions so we help you better.


----------



## Badfish (Oct 25, 2009)

Could also be fin rot, maybe something like coppersafe could easily take care of. Any droopy fins, white spots, and flukes are all parasites that can be easily gotten rid of with this product,


----------

